# best social distancing mask



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I bet this really works. :shock::bolt::rotfl:


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Got one just like it,


----------



## alaska (Mar 22, 2020)

If only I have the guts to wear this kind around LOL. But seriously, be safe everyone. We will survive this!


----------

